# Wild NEC code articles



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

Guy's
I am giving a lecture on how to use the NEC. I need help in the history dept. I want add some of the more bazarre code article that have been published. I need to see the first aid, the odd testing methods and the unforgotten wiring methods.
Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

480sparky said:


>


 
Smell my finger.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


>


 Good one 480:laughing: is that from the 1942 American Electricians Handbook?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Good one 480:laughing: is that from the 1942 American Electricians Handbook?


I think so.


Where the 1900 box got it's name:















White House, 1950:
​













Earliest reference I can find for '3-way' switch, at 1912 Arrow-Hart catalog:​










​


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Jeez, you guys don't always have to quote everything. 

A simple @ Ken suffices.

@ Ken... i like 115. And the 1950 white house is pretty cool too.
:thumbsup:


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Electricans were MEN back in the day. Hahaha, testing the voltage with how much of a shock you get. Damn.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

kaboler said:


> Electricans were MEN back in the day. Hahaha, testing the voltage with how much of a shock you get. Damn.


That's true. Just like all the guys who fell off bridges while building them. 
They were MEN too.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> That's true. Just like all the guys who fell off bridges while building them.
> They were MEN too.


 


Dead men don't wear plaid. I don't know where that come from, but I had to say it.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> Dead men don't wear plaid. I don't know where that come from, but I had to say it.


I'm a little tipsy... Charles Bronson?
:thumbup:


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm thinking Steve Martin, wasn't that the title of a movie he did?

480,nice stuff!


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

s.kelly said:


> I'm thinking Steve Martin, wasn't that the title of a movie he did?
> 
> 480,nice stuff!


 
Yes, it is.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Good one 480:laughing: is that from the 1942 American Electricians Handbook?


 Re: 115..... It is easier to determine if there is power, if you wet your fingers first. ... ... ... :laughing: Then you may wet your pants!!!!:laughing:


----------



## Keyrick (Nov 10, 2010)

From a 1915 textbook,Electrical Workers Standard Library, National Institute of Practical Mechanics, Construction, Fire Underwriter Rules.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Looking at the old stuff is pretty cool, and I can learn something new.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

crazymurph said:


> Looking at the old stuff is pretty cool, and I can learn something new.


 

You mean learn something OLD.

BTW, who the hell is in your profile pic?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> You mean learn something OLD.
> 
> BTW, who the hell is in your profile pic?


Mario.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Mario.


Ron Jeremy look-a like.:laughing:


----------

